# Graduate lathe handbook - free download



## graduate_owner (31 Aug 2012)

Hi everyone,
here's a link for a 13 page handbook for the Union Graduate lathe, showing parts list and exploded diagrams, also brief details of lubricating, replacing bearings etc plus details of the sanding table and lampstand long boring attachment. 

http://www.lkctraining.co.uk/S7-WoodLat ... ndbook.pdf

May be of help / interest to some colleagues.

K


----------



## paul-c (3 Sep 2012)

thanks for that graduate owner.
i've put mine somewhere safe - that safe i can't find it !!!!!  
and i'm thinking about changing the bearings. #-o 
cheers 
paul-c


----------



## nev (3 Sep 2012)

On a similar note, I have scanned a copy of my Record power CL2 CL3 instruction manual. if anyone wants a copy, PM me and I'll send you a link. Again its exploded diagrams, part numbers, assembly and maintenance guide.
cheers


----------

